# Ammonia level



## .:R (Dec 6, 2005)

I know the ammonia level should be at 0 ppm, but is it ok for it to be around 1.0?? The reason I ask is because the ammonia level of my tap water is 1.0. Anybody else have this problem??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you have enough bio-filtration then your filter will handle the additional ammonia from the water change. Your tank should not have 1ppm. I would do smaller more frequent water changes if I was dealing with ammonia in the water.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree, a good bacteria bed established will filter out the ammonia completely.....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

.:R said:


> I know the ammonia level should be at 0 ppm, but is it ok for it to be around 1.0?? The reason I ask is because the ammonia level of my tap water is 1.0. Anybody else have this problem??


The reason your tap water contains 1 ppm ammonia is mst likely caused by your water district treating it with a larger amount of chloramines which is a combination of ammonia and chlorine. Just make sure you do not forget to use conditioner to detoxify the ammonia/chlorine and your filter will take care of the rest as long as it is established.


----------

